# No Disney Resorts available since RCI did their upgrade



## cinerama (Nov 20, 2016)

Anyone notice that there are no Disney Resorts available since RCI did their last upgrade? I usually see weeks available at Saratoga Springs daily. Now I see none.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 20, 2016)

I think it is just the typical lull in deposits.


----------



## bendadin (Nov 20, 2016)

I just stayed last week with OGS match but I did see the exact week open up just a few weeks before our trip. And I made a match for the Spring but released it. I didn't see it come back into inventory so somebody else may have grabbed it. I brought my search window down so I may not see anything else for awhile. So time will tell if the recent upgrade affects anything.


----------



## m4travels (Nov 20, 2016)

There was a Saratoga Springs showing in RCI yesterday (Saturday) morning with a January 20 check-in date.  I've also been matching to OKW quite a bit with my other OGSs.


----------



## bendadin (Nov 21, 2016)

I just made a match at SSR in March. Oddly enough I had changed my search parameters and I shouldn't be looking for March so I think that the update may have affected searches.


----------



## Cheapseater (Feb 16, 2017)

Major frustration with this change. Time is money and the fact that one cannot conduct group favorite searches costs too much time. 
Encourage all who do not like the change to leave feedback to RCI. Look for the feedback option on the side of your screen. 
Still waiting for RCI to respond.


----------



## BC Bum (Mar 16, 2017)

The new website design is awful. What a step backwards in functionality. I just sent them an email.


----------



## dundey (Mar 19, 2017)

Agreed.  I emailed them as well


----------



## bradfordHI (May 29, 2017)

Go to www.diamondresorts.com look at properties and you will see Disney in Florida and hawaii. 

Anyone hear anything about Disney leaving RCI ?

Thoughts. 

Thx.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 29, 2017)

bradfordHI said:


> Go to www.diamondresorts.com look at properties and you will see Disney in Florida and hawaii.
> 
> Anyone hear anything about Disney leaving RCI ?
> 
> ...




It's an affiliate relationship.

For example it states the following under the Disney Resort locations

From https://www.diamondresorts.com/destinations/property/Bay-Lake-Tower-at-Disneys-Contemporary-Resort 
_"Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort *is an affiliate of ExtraOrdinary Escapes* and is not available for bookings by Diamond Club members at this time."_

From - https://www.diamondresorts.com/destinations/property/Aulani-A-Disney-Resort-Spa
_"Aulani, A Disney Resort & Spa is *an affiliate of ExtraOrdinary Escapes* and is not available for bookings by Diamond Club members at this time."_


----------



## bradfordHI (May 29, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> It's an affiliate relationship.
> 
> For example it states the following under the Disney Resort locations
> 
> ...




Thanks. But I was looking for what is going ob.....Disney is an affiliate of RCI. So now their affiliated with Diamond. 

Do Any Disney owners know what going on? 

Thanks.


----------



## bnoble (May 29, 2017)

You already got your answer. It's just not the answer you wanted.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 29, 2017)

bradfordHI said:


> Thanks. But I was looking for what is going ob.....Disney is an affiliate of RCI. So now their affiliated with Diamond.
> 
> Do Any Disney owners know what going on?
> 
> Thanks.


Here is a summary of how extraOrdinary Escapes work : https://www.citheownersgroup.org/single-post/2016/08/18/ExtraOrdinary-Escapes-DRIs-money-make  It sounds like DRI just has to take some DRI inventory and deposit it into RCI and can pull out a DVC for those who pay extra to belong to ExtraOrdinary Escapes.


----------



## bradfordHI (May 29, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Here is a summary of how extraOrdinary Escapes work : https://www.citheownersgroup.org/single-post/2016/08/18/ExtraOrdinary-Escapes-DRIs-money-make  It sounds like DRI just has to take some DRI inventory and deposit it into RCI and can pull out a DVC for those who pay extra to belong to ExtraOrdinary Escapes.




Thanks. Wow. A little angry post, but I think I can see what is happening.  
I'm a DRI owner so I am happy for this and I think what I heard is true. Disney is trying and is in the process of leaving RCI. All their resorts are 50 to 60 values in RCI and if I was a Disney owner who paid 50K with a $4,000 MF I wouldn't deposit it in RCI either. Wyndham has destroyed RCI. It's sad and I think it's true. Disney is leaving RCI. They already partner with Hyatt and now Diamond both Interval members. Something's up. If anyone knows facts please let us know. 

Any Disney owners know anything? I would like some insight rather then internet rumors.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 29, 2017)

I don't think it means DVC is leaving RCI at all. 

 I also don't think DVC members know if/when DVC decides to change its external exchange company.  In 2008 When they changed from II to RCI, DVC members were notified on Dec 1 that the change would take place on January 1, 2009.


----------



## youppi (May 30, 2017)

ExtraOrdinary Escapes is the equivalent of DRI flagship THE Club for Embarc members (aka Club Intrawest).
Embarc is separated from the other DRI Collections.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (May 30, 2017)

I don't see how "RCI has destroyed Disney".   50 -60 is the highest TPUs.  They are in big demand.  Good for DVC....if you really, really want it - you need to buy it or rent it. 

A typical week in RCI is 15-25.  You get 2 for 1 (or 3 for 1) if you are the depositer.


----------



## youppi (May 30, 2017)

sandkastle4966 said:


> I don't see how "RCI has destroyed Disney".   50 -60 is the highest TPUs.  They are in big demand.  Good for DVC....if you really, really want it - you need to buy it or rent it.
> 
> A typical week in RCI is 15-25.  You get 2 for 1 (or 3 for 1) if you are the depositer.


DVC owners exchange with RCI using their points directly. I don't think they can book a Disney week and deposit it in RCI in exchange of TPU.


----------



## dundey (Jun 1, 2017)

Bottom line is that the vast majority of DVC owners do not use RCI for Disney weeks.  Why would I use RCI when I can rent my DVC points for $14 /  point?


----------



## bendadin (Jun 1, 2017)

There were over 15 OKW and SSR listed this morning. Still lots left.

I totally use RCI for Disney stays IF I don't mind staying at SSR or OKW. When you compare DVC points to those 1 bdrm units, it is a huge savings. As of late my DVC points are going towards the Poly.


----------

